# Sword Acu-Site



## GBOW1 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Sword site*

I have had similar dealings with them, very courtious and frendly they definatly want to keep your business and the product is top notch.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

I have shot Spot Hogg, Extreme and CopperJohn....Nothing holds a candle to my Sword Accu-sight! Precision and Rock Solid are two qualities that seldom go hand in hand, with Sword, they do! ...Everyone that has seen my sight wants one! Watch this company grow..........................................


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

NO dealers in my area. Do they have a website where I can see their sights? Or is there a phone number or email that I can ask for a catalog? Thanks, Mark.


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*sword*

pm mobowhunter, he'll get you a sight...and they are SWEET


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Web site will be up soon, until then you can call Channy Sword @ (606) 666-7612 or e-mail @ [email protected]
Bruce


----------



## qualitymilk1 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Pics of the Apex*

The following are a couple of pics of the Last Light APEX. I will try to get some pics the Micro Apex 3rd Plane I have as well. 



















Pics courtesy of Bowmanhunter.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Great photos! My Extreme was ok, but these and so much more solid. Look at the thickness of of material used......Rock solid!!


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

nice looking sights...........

our shop is gonna start to carry them in the near future....


----------



## J.W. Shooter (Feb 15, 2004)

I am a rep for Sword! Those guys really are a class act! Any Pa. dealers that I haven't gotten to yet, I apologize for any delay! Anyone who is interested in becoming a Sword dealer can PM me here or call me at 304-228-6895! Thanks, John


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Awesome sights. I am on the Acu-Site Pro Staff as well. These things are built rock solid!!! Best fixed pin sight I have ever used!!! Channy and Danny are great guys. Give them a call at 606-666-7612 or email them at [email protected] The dovetail Acu-Site Apex has all the features of the copper John Pro III and is built more solid, and the pins are brighter.


----------



## mt3dhunter (Feb 12, 2004)

Have to agree with the great comments. I had mine a week or so and needed some parts, my fault, gave Channy a call and they were at my door in a couple of days. This sight has really been thought out. From the rust proof coating on the bolts and screws, to the user friendly adjustment tape and third axis, you can't go wrong. Get one as soon as you can, you won't be sorry.

mt3dhunter


----------



## mt3dhunter (Feb 12, 2004)

Have to agree with the great comments. I had a small problem with my setup, my fault, made a phone call and got parts sent to my door right away. These guys have really thought out the product. From the coating on the screws and bolts, to prevent rusting, to the machining and third axis, this sight is the most solid I have shot. My Copper John has been shelved. Get one as soon as you can, you won't be sorry.

mt3dhunter


----------



## qualitymilk1 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Accuracy-- WOW!*

I finally got a chance to get some shooting in this weekend. I noticed when i first changed over to the Micro Apex that groups got a lot tighter. I definitely think the .19 pins and the 6 inch dovetail fully extended help me considerably. My confidence has definitely increased in just the past few days.

I also had been struggling to get a little more weight on my stabilizer (w/o) going over IBO HC restrictions, and since putting the sight on, the balance of the bow is better than ever. 

I have only *ever* had 2 robin hoods, and a few busted nocks, but this weekend I had 2 hoods! One on Saturday evening, one on Sunday evening, both at 20yds, and dang near had a 3rd from 30 yds on Sunday evening. 

Is it the sight? Maybe, maybe not! But from my point of view, it was the only thing on my bow to change, and I have never shot better.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Talk about listening to shooter needs! Channy is working on my Buckmaster's rig right now. I am getting dual lights installed (top and bottom) so my old,tired eyes can see fiberoptic pins under critical indoor lighting conditions. I'll post photos when I get it up and running.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Now thats customer service!!! and the reason why Sword is such a great company. Finest fixed pin sight on the market bar none!!! Sword is makiing some waves in the archery industry and they will soon be one of the most popular sights on the market. No cutting corners with these units, and they are very affordable as well.


----------



## orthopt (Mar 12, 2005)

Is there a Brochure concenring these sights, these sound great esp. the Micro Apex. I would like someone to post a picture or how to get more information so that I get these here in Colorado in our Bow shop. I have been looking for a sight of this quality.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Here is a pic of the micro Apex. The sight comes with a 7" or 9" extension, precision installed bubble level, 1.2 or 2" knurled Pin guard, flourescent aiming ring, .019 or .029 in line feed fiber optic pin technology, LED laser light source, and a click detent dovetail slide adjustment. Best fixed pin on the market!!!!!!! Call Sword Acu-Site at 606-666-7612 and ask to talk with Channy or Danny. Two great guys!! They will get you the info you need!!


----------



## J.W. Shooter (Feb 15, 2004)

*Orthopt*

You have a PM!


----------



## bowhunt_pro (Dec 31, 2003)

*Sword info in the web!*

Sword Info in the Web CLICK HERE! 
Sorry we do not sell retail. Please contact your nearest dealer for ordering and inquiries. Dealers please e-mail us at [email protected] or call (888) 255-8277 for more information.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Nice to see Sword Acu-Site on the web!!!!!!!! Awesome


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Great looking sight and all good reports. I just put 2 Extreme Sniper sights up for sale here on AT and as soon as they are gone I'm ordering a Sword Apex with dovetail mount. Thanks everybody, Mark.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Sword sight modified for indoor (Buckmasters) shooting!
Pins are highly visible...........Thanks Channy!


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

And by the way,.... they drive tacks! Just finished fine setting my 58 yard pin............


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Nice shooting Bruce!!!! Looks like you got your rig driving tacks. 




BAArcher said:


> And by the way,.... they drive tacks! Just finished fine setting my 58 yard pin............


----------



## Forks_Archer (Mar 22, 2005)

i have sword accu-sights on my 3-d rig and my hunting bow. cant.ask for a better sight.channy and danny are great to deal with and their sights are second to none. :thumbs_up


----------



## HotLZ (Jan 20, 2003)

Been using the sword for awhile now. Awesome sight. Built like a tank. And the company really stands behind their product. Can't say enough good about them.

Rod


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Got my Last Light Apex yesterday. Very well made and well thought out design. Great value for the money considering you get 6 pins and a light. Just wish they came in camo. I know it doesn't make a difference to the deer but when you spend $800 on a hunting bow you kinda wish the sight blended in.


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Really enjoy this sight. :thumbs_up


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

As far as a fixed pin sight is concerned there is none better out there in my opinion. Rock solid construction, and with the options in the Apex sight you get 2nd and 3rd axis leveling, a precision bubble level, 1.5 or 2" knurled pin guard, .019 or .029 fiber optics, or mix and match, a flourescent aiming ring, sight scale, click indent dovetail or standard mounting plate, and it also comes with a last light site light. Nice big adjustment screws as well. For 2006 they are working on micro adjust I believe.


----------



## dodl (Apr 28, 2005)

Hello,

Found this thread today and wanted to ask, if there is a way to get an Apex to Europe (Austria)??

many thanks
martin


----------



## mobowhunter (Oct 21, 2002)

Just PM me your information and I will get you going. These are the best sight for your money on the market. Top of the line quality and attention is given to every aspect of their sight line. I shoot one, and have set up a couple of shops in the area that are loving them.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Best fixed pin sight on the market for the money!!!!!! No questions asked!!! The Full Draw Outdoor crew will be shooting them for the upcoming 2006 season.



mobowhunter said:


> Just PM me your information and I will get you going. These are the best sight for your money on the market. Top of the line quality and attention is given to every aspect of their sight line. I shoot one, and have set up a couple of shops in the area that are loving them.


----------



## dodl (Apr 28, 2005)

Hello,

Thanks guys, i got a dozen or so PM's and ordered one today :thumbs_up 

cu
martin


----------



## IBM (May 15, 2004)

*Sword acu-site*

You guys covinced me I just got off the phone with channney I just ordered a micro apex 3rd plane. I was going to get a hoggit biut the pins don't seem to be very brite. I hpoe I made the right choice all you guys can' be wrong. Keep them in the "X". Can't wait!


----------



## mobowhunter (Oct 21, 2002)

You won't be disappointed. I used to shoot a hogg for 3D but switched a few months ago, I haven't regreted it one minute.


----------

